

Sinatra: Links and Resources For A Quicker, Easier Way to Build Webapps - sant0sk1
http://www.rubyinside.com/sinatra-29-links-and-resources-for-a-quicker-easier-way-to-build-webapps-1371.html

======
bprater
Yep, Sinatra ain't Rails. But Sinatra is a great way to get closer to the
metal that Rails allows you with it's powerful voodoo magic. You can get to
know Ruby and still build well-designed MVC style apps.

